# Windows 7 broke DirecTV2PC



## barracudacx2 (Nov 5, 2007)

I was previously running DirecTV2PC on Windows Vista Ultimate, upgraded to Windows 7 Beta 7000. All of my applications continued to work with the exception of DirecTV2PC. I realize these are both beta software, but I though I would let everyone know nonetheless.

The program launches successfully but the displays:

1.) You must activate the CD Key by choosing the 'activate' button. This will allow you to play protected content.

2.)Please make sure you are connected to the internet before pressing the activate button.


Clicking the activate button results in: 

Activation Failed

Make sure you are connected to the internet. Please press 'Re-activate' button to try again.


I have tried the following with no success:
1. Reinstalling latest version from DirecTV website w/o uninstalling and using previous key. 

2. Complete uninstall, reboot, reinstall with new key, same results. 

3. Also tried disabling windows firewall

Will let you know if I get it working.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

I have the same problem. Even went as far as disabling the Windows firewall, and bypassing my router and connecting the computer directly to the cable modem, and still had the problem. I think it's Windows 7.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, I am also having the same problem. I am using Windows 7 for 32 bit system.


----------



## barracudacx2 (Nov 5, 2007)

mhayes70 said:


> Yes, I am also having the same problem. I am using Windows 7 for 32 bit system.


Using 64 bit version here. I submitted feedback to Microsoft on the program using the Send Feedback button.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

So is this actually Microsoft's problem, or Directv's? Course, ultimately, it's our problem.


----------



## rahlquist (Jul 24, 2007)

Beta on top of beta is never a good idea. It makes finding the problem like separating water from mud, can be done but someone is gonna be sweating to get it done.


----------



## 4Rings (Jan 12, 2009)

Same problem here. I wonder if maybe the registration servers are down again? Has anyone tried activating under Vista or XP yesterday?


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Please make sure all your issues with Windows7 gets into the DirecTV2PC issues thread.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143145

Mike


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

rahlquist said:


> Beta on top of beta is never a good idea. It makes finding the problem like separating water from mud, can be done but someone is gonna be sweating to get it done.


I was kinda thinking the same thing, but others are bolder than I am along those fronts.....kudos to the brave....I guess there's a reason I still have those brand new Vista Ultimate certified disks still sitting here in their original sleeves...:eek2::lol:


----------



## ToddD (Jun 14, 2006)

I had the same problem on Vista X64 ( not able to activate) and there are still there with Windows 7.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Same issue here folks. I just installed, and subsequently, tried to activate the program - to no avail. This is my first issue with Win7Beta.


----------



## BurnX (Oct 16, 2006)

Check the cutting edge forum. Beta 2.2 has been working great on Windows 7 for me. You can install over the top of your current install. The installer will remove your old version 1st. You will need to reenter your key.


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

Same here. Installed latest Beta with Windows 7 64-bit and it is working fantastic.


----------



## pmc64 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it's a drm problem and not os specific. i think it only lets you activate it once. try using a different email address to get a new key and i bet it will activate again. i could be wrong though.


----------



## digitalfreak (Nov 30, 2006)

Considering it's written by Cyberstink, I'm surprised it works at all.


----------



## sedude692002 (Feb 25, 2009)

Where does one get the Beta 2.2 of the Directv to PC software ?
I was unable to find a Download for it, just the same version as always if you go through their site.

Thanks!


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

I loaded windows 7 on my iMac. I noticed it had a directv2pc server under my computer. I don't have the Directv software on my iMac, so I thought that was interesting. Could not do anything with it though.


----------



## BurnX (Oct 16, 2006)

sedude692002 said:


> Where does one get the Beta 2.2 of the Directv to PC software ?
> I was unable to find a Download for it, just the same version as always if you go through their site.
> 
> Thanks!


Check the cutting edge forum here on DBStalk. Heres a direct link

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=150886


----------



## sedude692002 (Feb 25, 2009)

Thanks! Got it now - you rock!


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

I have installed the beta-on-beta, and I must say...I AM IMPRESSED!

Works flawlessly(with a few trickplay 'glitches') for me. Installed and activated without incident. Sees all three of my 'servers' and streams HD content via my wired Gigabit network without pause. Now, if I could JUST get it to work on my 64 bit Windows XP OS(which Cyberlink thinks is Windows Server 2003)...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Folks, the current DIRECTV beta of DIRECTV2PC does not support Windows 7 .. If you are discussing Cutting Edge software, please visit the appropriate thread in the Cutting Edge forum.

Thank You.


----------



## BurnX (Oct 16, 2006)

Check Doug's link for a new version of DirecTV2PC software in Cutting Edge forum.


----------



## sahellis (Mar 5, 2011)

I know this is a dead thread but I just registered and can't get to the link. What's up with all the security?


----------



## chuqui (Mar 4, 2011)

good morning, I'm from Argentina, first of all thank you for existing and excuse my English. I am a customer of DTV, and recently upgraded the receiver with two new options lhr22/100 one of them is the dtv2pc, and installed but I can only look at the play list, selecting the recorded file to play, I see the bar showing how long this chapter, but I get the error 
DIRECTV2PC CANNOT CONNECT TO RECEIVERM THE PROTECTED CONTENT CANNOT BE PLAYED BACK AT THIS TIME.
please help. If Spanish is better, God exists. are you


buenos dias, soy de argentina, antes que nada gracias por existir y disculpen mi ingles. Soy cliente de DTV, y recientemente actualizaron el receptor lhr22/100 con dos nuevas opciones una de ellas es el dtv2pc, ya la intale pero solo puedo mirar la play list, al seleccionar el archivo grabado a reproducir, veo la barra que indica cuanto dura dicho capitulo, pero me aparece el error 
DIRECTV2PC CANNOT CONNECT TO RECEIVERM THE PROTECTED CONTENT CANNOT BE PLAYED BACK AT THIS TIME.


por favor ayudenme. si es en español mejor, dios existe. son ustedes


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

sahellis said:


> I know this is a dead thread but I just registered and can't get to the link. What's up with all the security?


Things have moved in the past two years:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

chuqui said:


> good morning, I'm from Argentina, first of all thank you for existing and excuse my English. I am a customer of DTV, and recently upgraded the receiver with two new options lhr22/100 one of them is the dtv2pc, and installed but I can only look at the play list, selecting the recorded file to play, I see the bar showing how long this chapter, but I get the error
> DIRECTV2PC CANNOT CONNECT TO RECEIVERM THE PROTECTED CONTENT CANNOT BE PLAYED BACK AT THIS TIME.
> please help.


Again this thread has more information:http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188886


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This is an old thread and the link provided by veryoldschool is the current thread to discuss DirecTV2PC so I'm going to close this one.

Mike


----------

